# MX Leader Wanted



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

If any one has a lead on a MX Leader for sale in a 62-63cm please shoot me a PM. I have been trolling all the usual sites, but haven't found one yet.

Thanks.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*good luck*

innergel looked for a long time as well


----------

